# Automatic wrrrriiititititing



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

*DELETED*


----------



## Scattered (Mar 8, 2005)

Right.


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

i experience extrememly random dialogue often, especially when trying to sleep. silly overactive brains we have...


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

I am as confused as a confused person who has spent a week in the confused factory being injected (daily) with the confusion serum.


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

*DELETED*


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2005)

Heh, funny, but I don't think this forum is an appropriate place to be playing with satire.


----------



## Scattered (Mar 8, 2005)

No dark sarcasm in the classroom.


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

*DELETED*


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2005)

crazy stuff there man but i kinda like it......... :twisted:


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

I've moved this because it's only related to DP in an extremely tenuous way, with lots of crazy randomness.

Rant away !!!


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

*DELETED*


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

extra - we also play many keyboards with like loads of eyes

Mulllllllytttiiiiiiippppppppppppllllliiiieieeeeeedddddddddd


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

* DELETED*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

:shock:


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

*DELETED*


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

*DELETED*


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

*DELETED*


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

*DELETED*


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

*DELETED*


----------



## Scattered (Mar 8, 2005)

Stop scaring the locals.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

You are all very strange. And that's saying something, coming from me.


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

yeah, gotta say I'm a bit freaked out too :shock:

and I too am not altogether normal

falling_free - are you ok?!?!?! Or practising becoming the next David Lynch?


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

Clearly, Falling Free, you're utterly out of your mind, but i must say, pretty funny stuff.


----------



## lemontea (Aug 8, 2005)

Thanks, fallingfree.

I have no idea why is that but this thread made me feel much better. And I really needed that.

:wink:


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

Im not insane or at least I dont beleive im insane, insanity involves ther being a lack of insight, I am also practising automatic writing, I dont usually go around spotuting the sort of insane randomness I am spewing at the moment, but my dp world is an insnaly surrueal and sometimes absurd place, so I express that to the best of my abilty here.

I guess im enjoying randomneess, and trying to find some kind of pattern, and thusly uncovering my brain processing which is causing some of the dp.


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

Soon someone will make a spherical song


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

a spehrical song from a speherical insturment/ choir of self organizing buffet trollops who produce instumetns via the simple wills of their minds (devolping pictures and sounds and tones and such) so organizing the spectrum of light points to produce balacing lights and sounds as heard through the meeting point of the overmind whch resides in trollop land of french cats..


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)




----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2005)




----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)




----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2005)

:lol: Oh it's on now


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)




----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

you guys are loons :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2005)




----------



## Scattered (Mar 8, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2005)

This is a stupid topic.










:twisted:


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)




----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2005)




----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

mrmole said:


>


blink blink blink


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

*DELETED*


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

dark grey presence looks in the eyes
dark grey specturm

visotors

high tencsion pental meter inventions

high tencsion ,preotentail intvetnitons

cpatacity animators

magentic flux light circling allows modules

advertising

two points flowing no sense of time
in dodging curves

transformed in a circle so fast 9/8ths the timeless hourly flight beyond linear noise correction

transformed in a circle so fast 9/8ths the timeless hourly flight beyond linear noise correction

matter rearranged into plastic membranes, tidal waves is strange by digital forces, trained to remove optic nerves from brain tumours , shouted in the vacuam , illness is arragned and reenganeged in a conflict outside the body, erased copies of the mind reduced to rumours, internal stamp on subversives from any location including the extreme of verses subsequnet immersion , in glass transcience

forced towards absouloute zero point, strange reactive fog eminates to light speed , critical mass of reality embracing

forced towards absouloute zero point, strange reactive fog, eminates to light speed , critical mass of reality embracing

high tensions flight tensnon, pootentail meter inventions


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

*DELETED*


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

edit. sorry.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2005)

.


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

When there was darkness and the void was king
and ruled the elements,
When there was silence and the hush was almost deafening
Out of the emptiness
Salvation, rhythm and light and sound,
Twas the rock and roll creation
Twas a terrible big bang
Twas the ultimate mutation
Ying was searching for his yang
And he looked and he saw that it was good.
When I'm alone beneath the stars and feeling insignificant,
I turn within to see the forces that created me
I look to the stars and the answers are clear
I look in the mirror and see what I fear
Tis the rock and roll creation
Tis the accident reversed
Tis the rolling of the ocean and the rocking of the earth
And I looked and I saw that it was good


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

*DELETED*


----------

